# Clomid and thrush



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi everyone; 
I've noticed some comments on this board about some of the Clomid girls suffering from thrush and wonder if anyone knows if there is a connection - I went to see my consultant today and said that I think i've got thrush and is it connected to Clomid ? He said 'no, infact the Clomid should help prevent it'.

Any one had any advice about this ?

Love Catherine xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Although I haven't had thrush for a while now, I used to get it really badly from the age of 14 & got worse as soon as sexually active at 16 

It is caused when the fine ph balance of the vagina is upset. A number of things can trigger this, including foods, sex & hormones.

Since clomid can cause our cm to "dry up" it could well be this that is triggering the thrush. Without meaning to be crude  perhaps cos you have less cm, along with the "friction" of   & also your partners semen may be upsetting the balance...a womens vagina tends to be more on acidic side & semen more alkaline but if these are altered for any reason (eg cos of something eaten in diet or hormones) then this can cause a change in the balance, so triggering the thrush....

As thrush is yeast infection (candida) then its best to avoid foods that have this eg marmite, bread, beer etc.
Also, avoid fungal foods like mushrooms, blue (mouldy) cheeses etc.

Although applying natural live yoghurt directly can help, actually eating it is also good. 

Avoid baths hot baths but if you have a lukewarm bath with added salt this can ease the itchiness (I also used to get some swelling on vagina lips sometimes due to the irritation & the salt seemed to relieve that too).  Avoid perfumed body products like shower gels & lotions...all these can upset the ph balance too...and wearing cotton knickers (all at least cotton lining).

There are also medications such as Diflocan (oral tablet) which is good, or Caneston or Gyno Daktarin pessaries and/or cream which can help.

Not sure if this has helped 
Take care
Natasha


----------

